# Problem mit einem Kontaktformular



## FoXzz (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Kontaktformular. Habe eine Art Kontakt Formular von einem Bekannten bekommen und werde aus seinem Code nicht wirklich schlau. Das Formular will einfach nicht funktionieren. Die Textpassagen habe ich schon angepasst, aber abschicken lässt sich das ganze irgendwie nicht. Ich wollte es eigentlich so einrichten, dass ich, wenn man auf den senden Button klickt, eine Email mit den Sachen bekomme, die der Besucher angeklickt bzw. eingetragen hat. Was mache ich falsch?

Hier mal der Code:


```
<html>

<head>
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Neue Seite 1</title>
</head>

<body>

<div align="center">
  <center>
  <table border="0" width="610" cellspacing="1">
    <tr>
      <td width="696" height="60">
      <img border="0" src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/img/gtopinfo.gif" width="480" height="51"><a href="gfrm-r.htm"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/img/logo.gif" alt="BlaBla" border="0" width="120" height="51"></a></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  </center>
</div>
<form method="POST" onSubmit action="--WEBBOT-SELF--">
</form>
<!--webbot bot="SaveResults" U-File="C:\_private\form_results.txt" S-Format="HTML/BR" S-Label-Fields="TRUE" B-Reverse-Chronology="FALSE" S-Builtin-Fields U-Confirmation-Url="../../globmane.htm" U-Validation-Error-Url="../../aboute.htm" startspan --><strong>[FrontPage-Komponente &quot;Ergebnisse speichern &quot;]</strong><!--webbot bot="SaveResults" endspan i-checksum="25117" --><div align="center">
  <center>
  <table border="0" width="630" height="714">
    <tr>
      <td width="500" height="90" valign="top"><strong><font face="Arial"><big>
      Wir haben Interesse an den Themen:&nbsp;</big></font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" align="center" height="90" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="50" align="center" height="90" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="50" align="center" height="90" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="50" align="center" height="90" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="50" align="center" height="90" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left" colspan="5">
      <div align="left">
        <strong><font face="Arial"><small>1. </small></font>
        <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Strategische 
        Unternehmensführung</font></strong></div>
      </td>
      <td width="50" align="center" height="19" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A1" value="Bestellt"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" align="left" colspan="5"><small><strong>
      <font face="Arial">2. Wichtige</font></strong></small><strong><font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller"> 
      Top-Trends für Top-Manager</font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" align="center" height="19">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A2" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left" colspan="5">
      <small><strong><font face="Arial">3. Leadership-Management</font></strong></small></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A3" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" align="left" colspan="5"><small><strong>
      <font face="Arial">4. Global Management</font></strong></small></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A4" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left" colspan="5">
      <small><strong><font face="Arial">5. </font></strong></small><strong>
      <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Relationship-Management / 
      Beziehungs-Management / <br>
&nbsp;&nbsp; </font><font face="Arial" style="font-size: 5pt">&nbsp;</font><font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Customer 
      Relationship Management</font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A5" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" align="left" colspan="5"><small><strong>
      <font face="Arial">6. Management of Change</font></strong></small></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A6" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left" colspan="5">
      <small><strong><font face="Arial">7. Marketing-Management - 
      Mehrphasen-Programm</font></strong></small></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A7" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" align="left" colspan="5"><small><strong>
      <font face="Arial">8. Coaching</font></strong></small></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A8" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left" colspan="5">
      <small><strong><font face="Arial">9. </font></strong></small><strong>
      <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Verkaufs-</font><font face="Arial"><small>Management</small></font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A9" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" align="left" colspan="5"><small><strong>
      <font face="Arial">10. Sales-Management Trends</font></strong></small></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A10" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left" colspan="5">
      <strong><font face="Arial"><small>11. </small></font>
      <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Kunden-Foren / 
      Business-Foren</font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A11" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" align="left" colspan="5"><strong>
      <font face="Arial"><small>12. Call Center - Management / Telemarketing</small></font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A12" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="22" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left" colspan="5">
      <strong><font face="Arial"><small>13. </small></font>
      <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Telefon-Akquisition live - 
      Mehrphasen-Programm</font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" height="22" align="center" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A13" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="19" align="left" colspan="5"><strong>
      <font face="Arial"><small>14. Service-Management</small></font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" height="19" align="center">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A14" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="700" height="18" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left" colspan="5">
      <small><strong><font face="Arial">15. Team-Management</font></strong></small></td>
      <td width="50" height="18" align="center" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A15" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="700" height="18" align="left" colspan="5"><strong>
      <font face="Arial"><small>16. Moderation von Kundenveranstaltungen / 
      firmeninternen Veranstaltungen</small></font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" height="18" align="center">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A16" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="700" height="18" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left" colspan="5">
      <small><strong><font face="Arial">17. Moderation für firmeninterne 
      Workshops / Meetings</font></strong></small></td>
      <td width="50" height="18" align="center" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A17" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="700" height="18" align="left" colspan="5"><strong>
      <font face="Arial"><small>18. Moderation &amp; Coaching für Projekt-Management</small></font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" height="18" align="center">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A18" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="700" height="18" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left" colspan="5">
      <small><strong><font face="Arial">19. </font></strong></small><strong>
      <font face="Arial"><small>Train the Trainer/Coach/Consultant Programm</small></font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" height="18" align="center" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A19" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="700" height="18" align="left" colspan="5"><strong>
      <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">20</font><font face="Arial"><small>. 
      Management-Software zur Unternehmens-Steuerung</small></font></strong></td>
      <td width="50" height="18" align="center">
      <input type="checkbox" name="A20" value="ON"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="500" height="19" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" align="left"><strong>
      <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">21</font><font face="Arial"><small>. 
      Andere Themen</small></font></strong></td>
      <td width="250" height="19" align="center" colspan="5" bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
      <input type="text" name="AndereThemen" size="30"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="center">
      <td width="750" height="18" colspan="6">
      <div align="center">
        <center>
        <table border="0" width="630" cellspacing="0">
          <tr>
            <td width="150"></td>
            <td width="420"></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150" height="15"></td>
            <td width="420" height="15"></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong>
            <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Firma</font></strong></td>
            <td width="420">
            <div align="left">
              <!--webbot bot="Validation" b-value-required="TRUE" i-minimum-length="2" --><input type="text" name="Firma" size="50" tabindex="1">
            </div>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong>
            <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Name</font><small><font face="Arial"> 
            / </font></small><font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">
            Vorname</font></strong></td>
            <td width="420" align="center">
            <div align="left">
              <!--webbot bot="Validation" b-value-required="TRUE" i-minimum-length="2" --><input type="text" name="Name" size="50" tabindex="2">
            </div>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong>
            <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Abteilung</font><small><font face="Arial"> 
            *</font></small></strong></td>
            <td width="420" align="center">
            <div align="left">
              <input type="text" name="Abteilung" size="50" tabindex="3">
            </div>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong><small><font face="Arial">Straße</font></small></strong></td>
            <td width="420" align="center">
            <div align="left">
              <!--webbot bot="Validation" b-value-required="TRUE" i-minimum-length="2" --><input type="text" name="Strasse" size="50" tabindex="4">
            </div>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong>
            <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">PLZ</font><small><font face="Arial"> 
            / </font></small><font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Ort</font></strong></td>
            <td width="420">
            <!--webbot bot="Validation" b-value-required="TRUE" i-minimum-length="1" --><input type="text" name="PLZ" size="5" tabindex="5"> 
            -
            <!--webbot bot="Validation" b-value-required="TRUE" i-minimum-length="2" --><input type="text" name="Ort" size="39" tabindex="6"></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong>
            <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Land</font></strong></td>
            <td width="420" align="center">
            <div align="left">
              <!--webbot bot="Validation" b-value-required="TRUE" i-minimum-length="2" --><input type="text" name="Land" size="50" tabindex="7">
            </div>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong>
            <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Telefon</font></strong></td>
            <td width="420" align="center">
            <div align="left">
              <!--webbot bot="Validation" b-value-required="TRUE" i-minimum-length="2" --><input type="text" name="Telefon" size="50" tabindex="7">
            </div>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong><small><font face="Arial">Telefax</font></small></strong></td>
            <td width="420" align="center">
            <div align="left">
              <!--webbot bot="Validation" b-value-required="TRUE" i-minimum-length="2" --><input type="text" name="Fax" size="50" tabindex="8">
            </div>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong><small><font face="Arial">e-mail</font></small></strong></td>
            <td width="420" align="center">
            <div align="left">
              <!--webbot bot="Validation" b-value-required="TRUE" i-minimum-length="2" --><input type="text" name="E_Mail" size="50" tabindex="9">
            </div>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong><font face="Arial"><small>Internet&nbsp;*</small></font></strong></td>
            <td width="420" align="center">
            <div align="left">
              <input type="text" name="Internet" size="50" tabindex="10">
            </div>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong>
            <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Branche</font><font face="Arial"><small> 
            *</small></font></strong></td>
            <td width="420" align="center">
            <div align="left">
              <input type="text" name="Branche" size="50" tabindex="11">
            </div>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong>
            <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Anzahl der Mitarbeiter</font></strong></td>
            <td width="420"><small><strong><font face="Arial">
            <input type="radio" value="biszu30" name="Mitarbeiter" tabindex="12">bis 
            zu 30&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
            <input type="radio" name="Mitarbeiter" value="bis100" tabindex="13">30-100&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
            <input type="radio" name="Mitarbeiter" value="mehrals100" tabindex="14">mehr 
            als 100</font></strong></small></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"></td>
            <td width="420"></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"><strong>
            <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Ihre Wünsche / </font>
            </strong>
            <p><strong><font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">Ihre 
            Nachricht</font></strong></td>
            <td width="420">
            <textarea rows="10" name="Wuensche_Nachrichten" cols="43" tabindex="15"></textarea>
            </td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"></td>
            <td width="420"></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"></td>
            <td width="420"></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="150"></td>
            <td width="420"><strong><small><font face="Arial">* </font></small>
            <font face="Arial" style="font-size: smaller">= optional</font></strong></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="570" colspan="2">
            <p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
            <p align="center"><a href="ginfo.htm"><input name="B1" type="submit" tabindex="16" value="Abschicken"></a></p>
            <p align="center"></td>
          </tr>
        </table>
        <table border="0" width="630" cellspacing="0" align="left" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="0">
          <tr>
            <td width="690" height="20">
            <img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/img/gbottom.gif" WIDTH="600" HEIGHT="38"></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="690"></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="690"><font face="Arial"><strong>
            <p align="right"><small><small><a href="mailto:example">
            Ihre Ideen für unsere Website</a></small></small></strong></font></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td width="690"><font face="Arial"><strong>
            <p align="left"><small><small><sup>®</sup> All rights reserved</small></small></strong></font></td>
          </tr>
        </table>
        </center>
      </div>
      </td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  </center>
</div>

</body>

</html>
```


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (26. Februar 2009)

Hi,

in dem Formular ist ja auch gar kein Ziel angegeben, an das die Daten geschickt werden sollen ("--WEBBOT-SELF--" ist bestimmt kein Script auf Deinem Server). Du brauchst ein Script, das die Daten dann auch verarbeitet, sprich eine Mail daraus generiert und versendet. Dafür gibt es sog. Formmailer, wie z.B. diesen hier.
Wenn's dann auch noch schöner werden soll, würde ich ehrlich gesagt diesen mit Frontpage zusammengeschusterten Käse (sorry) einstampfen und das neu machen.

LG


----------



## Loomis (26. Februar 2009)

Hi,

du musst in dieser Zeile:

```
<form method="POST" onSubmit action="--WEBBOT-SELF--">
```


Deine Emailadresse eintragen, zum Beispiel so:

```
<form method="POST" action="mailto:email@example.org" enctype="text/plain">
```


Allerdings gibt es keine Garantie das die Email auch wirklich ankommt.
Eine bessere Möglichkeit ist es, die Daten per PHP zu verschicken, wie das geht findest du hier ganz bestimmt in den Tutorials.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (26. Februar 2009)

Hi,



Loomes hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings gibt es keine Garantie das die Email auch wirklich ankommt.



Vor allem würde der Browser da erstmal versuchen, den Email-Client zu öffnen, sofern er überhaupt eine entsprechende Verknüpfung dafür hat. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass die eingegebenen Daten auch gleich mit übernommen werden. Damit wird er denke ich nicht weiter kommen.

LG


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Februar 2009)

Moin,

dies Kontaktformular wurde mit MSFrontpage erstellt.
Damit es ordentlich funktioniert, solltest du zuerst sicherstellen, dass auf dem Server die sogenannten "Frontpage Server Extensions" verfügbar sind....wenn nicht, kannst du dies Formular direkt in die Mülltonne drücken 

Weiterhin solltest du die Bearbeitung dieses Formulars auch mit Frontpage vornehmen, denn dort findest du dann in den Formulareigenschaften alles wichtige, bspw. ein Eingabefeld für die Mailadresse


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (26. Februar 2009)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Damit es ordentlich funktioniert, solltest du zuerst sicherstellen, dass auf dem Server die sogenannten "Frontpage Server Extensions" verfügbar sind....



Ups, die kannte ich nicht... :-(
Auf einer einschlägigen Seite wird diesbezüglich noch erwähnt, dass das Formular ausserdem per FP publiziert statt einfach per FTP hochgeladen werden muss.

LG


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Februar 2009)

kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> Ups, die kannte ich nicht... :-(
> Auf einer einschlägigen Seite wird diesbezüglich noch erwähnt, dass das Formular ausserdem per FP publiziert statt einfach per FTP hochgeladen werden muss.
> 
> LG


Jo, denn damit alles funktioniert, müssen noch weitere Dateien auf dem Server erzeugt werden, bspw. dies:

```
U-File="C:\_private\form_results.txt"
```

...das ist die Datei, wo bei Bedarf die Daten auch nochmal serverseitig gelagert werden.
Das C:\ deutet darauf hin, dass da ausserhalb von FP Hand angelegt wurde, denn diesen Pfad dürfte es auf dem Server eher nicht geben 
Und lokal lassen sich diese Formulare nicht "bedienen".


----------

